# Mittels PHP und GD animiertes GIF erzeugen?



## preko (19. September 2007)

Hallo Leute,

hat jemand von Euch von der Möglichkeit gehört oder hat eine Idee, wie man mittels PHP und GD ein animiertes GIF erzeugen könnte?

Ich wäre für einen Tipp sehr dankbar.


Beste Grüße,
preko


----------



## tobias_petry (19. September 2007)

Also mit der GD-Library ist das nicht möglich.
Du kannst jedoch ImageMagick oder GifMerge verwenden


----------



## preko (21. September 2007)

Hallo Tobias,

danke für die Info - allerdings ist es ein Dead Link!

Habe aber die richtige Seite im Netz gefunden, was mich aber trotzdem nicht weiterbringt, da ich keine Rootrechte auf dem Server habe um das GifMerge zu installieren. 


Beste Grüße,

preko


----------



## tobias_petry (21. September 2007)

ich meinte eigentlich die GifMerge-Klasse bei phpclasses.org, denn die besteht nur aus nativem PHP


----------

